# Cryptanthus bivittatus "Pink Star" questions



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

I've been growing out this cryptanthus for about a month and I'm seeing that its prouting more stars.
Is there a way to detach these so I can start growing more and have numerous pink stars?
I have take some bromeliads and broke off some pups and stuck them in some sphagnum moss and they are growing but not rooting.
I'm wanting to put a few pink stars in the tank I'm about to start so that's why I was wondering if they can be picked off then planted or wedged in some wood with some moss.
I would by more but this is the only one I've found.
Pics below

Thanks


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes you can. Wait a little longer till the pups are at least 1/3 the size of the mother plant, and snip the stolon with a sharp knife or scissors.


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

I have the same crypt growing and splitting. 
I love these plants. Mine is a wicked pink. Will try to get a pic.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

frogparty said:


> Yes you can. Wait a little longer till the pups are at least 1/3 the size of the mother plant, and snip the stolon with a sharp knife or scissors.


The stolon is the base of the pup I'm guessing?


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Also there seems to be tiny grey bugs in the crypts....
Are these bugs harmful? And can I get rid of them?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

yes, the stolon will become more apparent as the pups grow. cut near the base of the mother plant, not the pup.
The grey bugs...are they fluffy looking? like little bits of cotton? or are they springtails?


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

I know they aren't springtails. Springtails look like lil white ants or termites.
I think they might be neally bugs or whatever they're called.
They infested my Orchids when I had them but only one of the orchids survived.
I'm not very good with orchids lol
I got the crypts from Walmart...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

if they are cottony its mealy bugs. Throw plant away. Mealy is, IMHO, the hardest pest insect to kill


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Nah they aren't mealy bugs....I looked them up and it's not them.
These guys are grey looking


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

I think it may be scale bugs or apnids


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Any idea on how to get rid of them?


----------



## southbay tropical (Apr 25, 2011)

With mine I dont cut i just grab firmly at the base and pull them out. That might work for you too.


----------

